

Ultra Large Scale Systems: The Software Challenge of the Future (2006) [pdf] - brudgers
http://resources.sei.cmu.edu/asset_files/Book/2006_014_001_30542.pdf

======
marktangotango
>>ALT posed this question to the SEI: “Given the issues with today’s software
engineering, how can we build the systems of the future that are likely to
have billions of lines of code?”

Seems a bit misguided to use LOC as a metric here.

